# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Maquinaria Agrícola

## Bruno Cillóniz

Maquinaria agrícola, es la que se utiliza para labrar la tierra, plantar, cultivar y recolectar la cosecha. Desde la antigüedad, cuando las civilizaciones comenzaron a cultivar plantas, el ser humano ha empleado herramientas que le facilitaban las labores agrícolas. Utilizaba herramientas puntiagudas para cavar y mantener la tierra aireada, y objetos afilados para cortar la cosecha. Estos útiles primitivos, modificados y desarrollados, son las herramientas manuales que todavía se utilizan en cultivos a pequeña escala, como la pala, la azada, el rastrillo y la guadaña. También se han modificado instrumentos más grandes como el arado y grandes rastrillos tirados por personas, animales o máquinas sencillas. Ver Agricultura.   Gran parte de la tierra cultivable del mundo se labra todavía con métodos tradicionales ya que la maquinaria moderna es cara. Los países ricos sí la utilizan extensivamente.   Las grandes máquinas agrícolas modernas, preparadas para los métodos de cultivo a gran escala, se mueven mediante motores de combustión interna de gasolina o diesel. La máquina principal de la agricultura moderna es el tractor. Proporciona fuerza motriz a otras muchas herramientas que se pueden conectar a él, como moledoras, bombas y generadores eléctricos. Las máquinas pequeñas, como los aspersores portátiles, suelen llevar su propio motor.   *Herramientas para cultivar*     Se han desarrollado muchos tipos de herramientas para las labores de cultivo, como arar la tierra, sembrar, escardar, fertilizar y eliminar insectos y parásitos.   La tierra se abre con el arado para preparar los semilleros. Éste consta de una pieza con forma de cuchilla, llamada reja, que corta el suelo, levanta, gira y orea la tierra. Los tractores llevan dos o más arados para hacer varios surcos a la vez y así preparar más tierra de una pasada. Las gradas se utilizan para allanar la tierra arada, y a veces para cubrir las semillas y los fertilizantes con tierra. La grada de disco, que tiene discos afilados de acero, se utiliza para eliminar residuos antes de arar y para enterrar las malas hierbas durante la preparación de los semilleros. También se emplean rodillos con ruedas en forma de U que rompen los terrones de suelo y mejoran la aireación de la tierra para que absorba más agua.   Algunos cereales todavía se siembran a voleo, es decir, tirando las semillas al aire, aunque existen máquinas sembradoras, que consisten en general en un gran depósito, que contiene las semillas, montado sobre unas ruedas y equipado con un agitador que las distribuye. Pero las semillas distribuidas de esta manera no caen con frecuencia en el lugar adecuado para su germinación, por lo que se suele sembrar con perforadoras que producen surcos continuos de profundidad uniforme (véase Siembra).  Otras herramientas especializadas son las plantadoras, utilizadas en los cultivos que han de hacerse en hileras, como el maíz. Las plantadoras de maíz y otras máquinas similares tienen una rueda distribuidora que recoge pequeñas cantidades de grano o separa las semillas para colocarlas en la tierra.   Los fertilizantes se echan durante el invierno o un poco antes de la siembra. Los fertilizantes comerciales se suelen distribuir, junto con las semillas, mediante perforadoras y plantadoras. El estiércol se distribuye mejor con un propagador, que es un contenedor con una cinta transportadora en el fondo que arrastra el abono a un batidor que lo desintegra y lo dispersa por el suelo.   Cuando la cosecha ha empezado a crecer, se utilizan los cultivadores para eliminar las malas hierbas y orear la tierra. Los quemadores producen chorros de aire caliente que destruyen las malas hierbas que crecen alrededor de la cosecha, y se pueden utilizar en cultivos en los que la planta tenga tallos fuertes que resistan el calor, como el algodonero (véase Algodón). Otra manera de destruir las malas hierbas es con herbicidas químicos, que se aplican pulverizados o en grano (véase Control de malas hierbas).   Los insecticidas se aplican a las plantas y al suelo en grano, en polvo o en forma de líquido atomizado (véase Control de plagas). Se utilizan muchos tipos de máquinas para distribuir estos compuestos químicos por los cultivos. Estas máquinas pueden ser independientes o accesorios del tractor. En los cultivos muy extensos, los pesticidas se esparcen pulverizados con avionetas.   Los pesticidas químicos se han utilizado en casi todos los cultivos. Sin embargo, los estudios acerca de los efectos perjudiciales que producen en el entorno han obligado a buscar otras formas alternativas de control de las plagas. Por ejemplo, la rotación de cultivos previene que los parásitos de cierta planta se establezcan en la tierra. Otra manera es introducir un organismo que aniquile los parásitos pero deje intactas las plantas. También se está avanzando en la ingeniería genética para crear plantas que resistan más o sean inmunes a ciertos parásitos. Véase también Medio ambiente; Mejora vegetal.    *Herramientas para cosechar*     Casi todos los cereales se cosechan con la trilladora segadora o cosechadora. Es una máquina que arranca el fruto, separa las semillas y limpia el grano según se va moviendo por el campo. El grano limpio se acumula en un depósito.   En el caso del trigo, la trilladora segadora corta las espigas de los tallos y las descascarilla; las espigas pasan a un pelador que separa la piel del grano y éste pasa al depósito.   El heno se recolecta en varias etapas. Primero se corta a ras de suelo con una segadora; después se deja secar al sol y se embala. La máquina para hacer balas levanta el heno hasta una cinta que lo transporta hasta una cámara, donde se comprime y se agrupa en balas, que se sujetan con una cuerda fuerte o un cable. El heno verde, que se utiliza como alimento para los animales, se corta con una segadora troceadora. El heno cortado se almacena en un silo y se deja que fermente; este heno es un alimento muy nutritivo y no se deteriora. La alfalfa y otras leguminosas también se cortan a ras de suelo y se dejan secar al sol; pero después se trocean hasta hacer una pasta que se divide en cubos, que se transportan y almacenan con más facilidad que las balas.   Para recolectar grandes raíces y tubérculos como las patatas o la remolacha azucarera se utiliza maquinaria especializada. Otras máquinas especializadas son las desmotadoras, que se utilizan para recolectar el algodón. Tienen unos pinchos que giran, retuercen las fibras de algodón y las arrancan de las cápsulas; después se deshacen las hojas por procedimientos químicos. Hay variedades de esta planta que se recolectan con unas máquinas que cardan las fibras y las almacenan en un depósito.  Cada vez más se van desarrollando máquinas recolectoras más eficaces.   Para recolectar frutas y hortalizas se utilizan otras máquinas especiales. Por ejemplo, las ciruelas, cerezas, nueces y albaricoques se recolectan agitando el árbol con una máquina que lo rodea; los frutos caen a una estructura que los va acumulando. Además, los agricultores hacen uso de la ingeniería genética para crear nuevas variedades de frutos y hortalizas más resistentes que permitan recolectarlos con máquinas sin dañarlos. Por ejemplo, se ha creado una nueva variedad de tomate con la piel más dura y, por lo tanto, más difícil de magullar.   Además de poder utilizar todas estas modernas máquinas en el campo, la electrónica proporciona a los agricultores la posibilidad de automatizar muchas labores. Sigue aumentando el número de agricultores que emplean ordenadores o computadoras personales para almacenar datos, llevar la contabilidad de sus negocios y conectar con centros de información que ayudan a solventar todo tipo de problemas que se presentan.   *Conclusiones prácticas*   El uso de maquinaria agrícola reduce sustancialmente la mano de obra en las labores del campo. Ahora se necesita, por ejemplo, para cultivar y cosechar cereales y heno, menos de la cuarta parte de la que se necesitaba hace unas pocas décadas. La mecanización, junto con la mejora de las variedades a cultivar, técnicas y recolección más eficientes, ha permitido que un pequeño porcentaje de la población dedicada a la agricultura, produzca lo suficiente para alimentar al resto.       *Fuente: Agronegociosperu.org*Temas similares: Maquinaria agroindustrial Maquinaria agricola para maiz Artículo: Importaciones de maquinaria agrícola sumaron US$ 6.3 millones en primer bimestre Camara de Video para Maquinaria Agricola Maquinaria Agrícola desde Bashan China

----------

Amadeo Garcia Aste

----------


## Gerardo_Zaragoza

Interesante articulo. Me va a venir muy bien para la redaccion que tengo que hacer sobre maquinaria agricola en zaragoza. 
Gracias.

----------


## Gerardo_Zaragoza

Me vino muy bien, saque muy buena nota.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Me vino muy bien, saque muy buena nota.

 Hola Gerardo: Me alegra mucho que le hayas podido sacar provecho a la información que encuentras en AgroFórum.pe, ya que es uno de los propósitos de este foro. Además, me alegra saber que dicha información sirvió para un amigo que se encuentra a varios kilómetros de distancia del Perú. 
Que sigan las buenas notas... ¡y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe! 
Saludos

----------


## EMNRE

Hola "bcilloniz": 
Primero que nada, que bueno que este de vuelta la pagina, se noto la ausencia.
Segundo, necesito información y tal vez me puedas ayudar a conseguirla.
 Es respecto a las entidades que financian la adquisición de maquinaria agrícola, por ejemplo el banco agrario que financia hasta el 70% de la compra al 16% anual.
Sabes de alguna otra entidad que ofrezca este tipo de financiamiento?
Gracias
Me gustaría saber si es que conoces de alguna otra entidad que otorgue este tipo de creditos?

----------


## dakarlo

Hola estimados, alguien me podria ayudar con la adquisición de una trillado, busco información de trilladoras estacionarias (fischer agro, vencedor,etc), hay muchas marcas pero desearía que me orienten y que opinen cual es la mejor. Saludos

----------


## naturalpack

Si podemos ayudarles en algo visítenos en :  Maquiterra E.I.R.L 
Especialistas en maquinaria agrícola.

----------

